# Beacon Practice? (fort Collins)



## stubby (Oct 13, 2003)

My buddy and I live up here in the Fort and have been talking about doing this for a while now. Suppose we probably should. We'd be interested. What do you have in mind? At present we both have fairly flexible schedules.

Shoot me a line.

Ian


----------



## Powder_Tracker (Dec 28, 2005)

I typically have Fridays and Saturdays off, but I could meet up after work. Going down to the Jam tonight though


----------



## yoder (Dec 9, 2003)

*I'm into it*

I've got a couple beacons, and would like to get some practice... in foco too.

give me a call or email

[email protected] 262-339-3334


----------



## Powder_Tracker (Dec 28, 2005)

Anybody want to meet up tomorrow?


----------

